
GitHub Platform Roadmap - nwrk
https://developer.github.com/early-access/platform-roadmap/
======
sytelus
It is me or this roadmap has nothing that excites as an user? I can't even
relate to anything that I would be actively using on GitHub. Compared to this
what GitLab had few days ago was pretty right on the dot and I can see how
their new features would benefit my workflow and make me much more productive.

------
sdesol
Kind of disappointed there was no mention of supporting deep UI integration.
There is a disclaimer at the bottom, so I guess things can evolve.

Bitbucket Server does a very good of supporting deep UI integration and I
think it will be dangerous to neglect this, if enterprise is where GitHub
truly wants to be. My background is designing productivity solutions for
massive size companies (1,000+ developers) and I would have to wager, a very
large portion of integration solutions for Bitbucket Server, would be for in
house use only.

Productivity is king in enterprise, and every little thing makes a difference
and being able to add a simple link on top of GitHub Enterprise, can make a
world of difference. And no, asking people to install a browser extension
doesn't make sense for a myriad of reasons.

Also supporting deep UI integration doesn't have to be overly complex, to make
it safe and useful. Just let developers be able to define a custom tab and
only let them interact with users via an iframe. As long as the messaging
system is robust between GitHub Enterprise and the iframe content, you can do
quite a bit of interesting things, without sacrificing security.

This is an example of how I'm doing this right now with Bitbucket Server

[http://bitbucket-server-
demo.gitsense.com/plugins/servlet/gi...](http://bitbucket-server-
demo.gitsense.com/plugins/servlet/gitsense/YAP/rails#b=bitbucket-
server:YAP/rails:5-0-stable&q=compare:69256df843c40c6a8c9e9ecc91f4c59d7cbcd646->1381873fd75b5c8d55110cfde2b5e7f34e09ec38)

When you click on the commit title, the iframe will send a message to the
parent, asking it to open Bitbucket's commit viewer in an iframe. As long as
the parent ensures the message is coming from the expected origin, it can
trust the communication. The parent also expects the message to contain the
owner, repo and commit sha information. Basically, it won't accept links from
the iframe, which ensures the iframe, can't mislead the parent.

